

For Love or Money: Am I Making Right Decision? - Locke
http://vying.org/blog/2007/08/for-love-or-money

======
Locke
I would love any feedback on blog entry, or more generally about the viability
of the site as a business. I'm having a hard time deciding whether I broke the
rule of starting a business around a hobby instead of around an idea with a
lot of business potential.

